# I think I hit a nerve...



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a kid (alpine doeling 17 days old), she had symptoms of pneumonia and I have been treating her with antibiotic injections. I gave her one in the leg muscle and now she is not able to put the foot down correctly, and it is "knuckling over"(?). So, she's dragging the foot. I put some vet tape on it to try to keep it straight, with a little success, now that DH is here, he can help me put it on better.

Please tell me she will get over this and I haven't crippled this pretty baby....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh Di I am sorry  sounds like you hit the sciatic nerve. I used to do all my injections in the back leg with no problems until I did this three times within two weeks (three different animals) and now I ALWAYS inject in the neck muscle only. 

The first doe I hit the nerve - she limped on the leg for a few hours and was then ok. I didnt bandage or splint. 

The second doe I hit the nerve - she limped for a day and a night and was then ok. No bandage or splint. 

The third was a lamb maybe 4 weeks old. I am really sorry to say that his leg was permanently crippled. I had to splint it and bandage it, and we did it for months upon months and it never came good, and because he wasnt walking correctly on that leg, it threw his hips out and he couldnt walk properly on the other side either. We got him to 6 mths old and then put him in the freezer. 

So, your doe could be just fine in a few days or she also could be permanently damaged. I wish I could say she will be fine, but from my experience with the lamb, I just dont know.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Keren, for the info. Now, I guess I have to wait...DH said she should be fine...I hope so.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Just thinkinng could a steroid help this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She should be fine. It may take a few days.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you all. She was fine by the next day. So, I gave her next shot in her neck like Keren suggested. And, she went all "loopy" on me...she kind of staggered around for a while. Then she was fine. She's fine now, but, I'm afraid to give her anymore shots. We were at day 4.5 on the shots. DH thinks it's enough...so we will see... if she has a relapse we will get something from my vet that requires fewer shots. What would you ask for?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah ive had a few dp that before, its a bit scary. LA tends to gethat reaction, and anything thats cold from the fridge! Spme feel it more than others. 

A long acting antibiotic might be good, one that is high concentration.so.not a big.dose. Or simply.one that can go subcutaneous


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she has pneumonia, then I would get Draxxin. It is a 7 day antibiotic. Get 2 shots for a full 14 day course to be sure it is knocked out of her. And it can be given SQ.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Di said:


> Thank you all. She was fine by the next day. So, I gave her next shot in her neck like Keren suggested. And, she went all "loopy" on me...she kind of staggered around for a while. Then she was fine. She's fine now, but, I'm afraid to give her anymore shots. We were at day 4.5 on the shots. DH thinks it's enough...so we will see... if she has a relapse we will get something from my vet that requires fewer shots. What would you ask for?


Are you giving it IM? You can give oxytetracycline subq they seem to not mind it too bad. Like Keren said, infront of the shoulders in the folds of the neck.


----------

